# Grow your own -DNA new line at Tude seed bank



## 000StankDank000 (Mar 19, 2015)

DNA released a new line of seeds called grow your own it's more affordable but same great DNA quality.
I will be trying out the Re released RKS

Me and Tangie Dank are huge DNA guys so thought I'd share
Thanks stank


----------



## Locked (Mar 19, 2015)

I love DNA and their sister label Reserva Privada.  Have grown out some real beauties from them.  Stank do you know DNA has another line?  It's called Crockett Family Farms.
So that makes 4 now for them.  Will have to check out their GYO line soon.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Mar 19, 2015)

I thought Crockett farms was what teamed up with them to make GYO Line no?
Where can you buy this fourth line?
I want crockette 's Tangie cut


----------



## Locked (Mar 19, 2015)

000StankDank000 said:


> I thought Crockett farms was what teamed up with them to make GYO Line no?
> Where can you buy this fourth line?
> I want crockette 's Tangie cut



This is where I got my info http://420kingston.com/featured-seeds/dna-genetics/


----------



## Dman1234 (Mar 20, 2015)

Cool i have never heard of that place HL. I never would have thought Kingston would have such a place.Kingston is a little town in Ontario that only exists because it was home to a large Prison and a military base back in the day, Interesting find. Its 2 hours east of Toronto, time for a road trip.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Mar 21, 2015)

Crocketts gear is on the Tude. Montreal has a huge scene makes sense Kingston has one Dman they have a vapour lounge also. I think it's a far drive when you can get it all in Toronto . The Kingston one is very high end


----------

